# Tour zur Maas ?



## Evo-Rox (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Angelfreunde! 
Wollte in nächster Zeit mit einem Freund zur Maas zum Zander, Hecht und Barsch Angeln... Wohne auch direkt an der grenze zu holland auf höhe Echt/Roermond und die maas liegt auch nich weiter als 15km von uns entfernt... Hat vielleicht einer interesse mitzukommen? Wär auch ganz nett wenn einer etwas erfahrung für das Raubfischangeln in der Maas mitbringen würde... Wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm... Also bei interesse könnt ihr gerne schreiben. Mfg


----------



## theundertaker (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Hi du,

also ich hätte direkt schon mal Interesse zu vermelden ;-)
Wann hattet ihr das denn geplant....diese Woche siehts nämlich schlecht aus....

Ich angle immer am Maassee "Oolderplas". Habe letzten Samstag auf Naturbarsch-Design-GuFi einen 45 cm langen Barsch rausgeholt....aber viel Ahnung hab ich leider auch nicht =)

Wo genau wollte ihr denn hin? Ich kenne mich nicht so besonders gut aus in Holland...
Wie alt seid ihr?

Ich bin 22, wohne in Köln und bin sehr oft in Holland angeln.....ein geiler Hecht in diesem Jahr wäre natürlich auch noch schön^^

Gruß Thomas


Foto vom Barsch im Thema: "Aktuelle Fänge am Oolderplas"


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

wo willste den genau hin ???


----------



## theundertaker (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

hab ich doch auch gefragt!  ^^

ich hoffe mal, dass du nicht am Amtsgericht Jülich arbeitest krauthis^^


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

warum


----------



## theundertaker (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

ach nur so^^...keine angst, nicht weil ich was verbrochen habe ;-)


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

nein ich bin nicht vom gericht arbeite aber ganz in der nähe dort sc<hau hier :

http://www.schuhbar2000.de/


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

also nochmals wann und wo ???


----------



## theundertaker (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

aha, auch cool.......

ja würde mich jetzt auch mal interessieren, aber der themeneröffner schreibt ja nüx mehr....^^


----------



## krauthis7 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

mal abwarten


----------



## Evo-Rox (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Hi! Also bin eigentlich relativ offen wo genau... Habe selber nur erfahrung mit Raubifisch angeln am see... Also wollte eigentlich jetzt in kommender zeit und nächstes jahr die maas zwischen Stevensweert bzw. Echt und Roermond beangeln... Wo genau da bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher... Hoffe ihr wisst da besser bescheid ansonsten heissts nur ausprobieren... Also Zielfisch is für mich hauptsächlich der zander weil ich in seen immer "nur" hechten und barschen nachstellen konnte...  Würde mich sehr über antworten freuen... mfg


----------



## Evo-Rox (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Aber es geht mir natürlich nicht nur um Zander sondern auch um Hecht und Barsch - das noch so als anhang


----------



## theundertaker (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

also ich habe den großen Vispas und in dem Bereich könnte ich dann quasi angeln gehen....weiß nicht genau, ob dein Gebiet da auch reinfällt....ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, ausgiebig nach Stellen direkt an der Maas zu suchen....kenne mich ja auch nicht aus...
Stevensweert und Echt kenne ich leider nicht, aber das ist ja kein Hindernis...

Also ich wäre glücklich über Hecht, Barsch.....aber mein erster Zander wäre natürlich auch geil^^

Wann solls denn losgehen? Wie alt biste denn?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Evo-Rox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Hi! Also erst mal bin selber 18 jahre mein angel kollege ist 22 und evtl wird meine freundin noch dabei sein die ist auch 18. Also von mir aus können wir auch in roermond und umgebung testen aber wollte es eigentlich mal so direkt an der maas probieren (wenn man da keine gescheiten stellen findet, was ich nicht hoffe, dann kann man es ja immer noch an den maas seen versuchen). Naja also das mit dem "wann" ist wohl die grosse frage... denke nicht das dieses jahr noch gutes wetter sein wird. was mich doch sehr ankotzt denn habe richtig lust loszuziehen... wenn müssten wir das denke ich bis auf 1-2 tage vorher kurzfristig planen... aber sobald das wetter gut ist und die zeit mitspielt will ich auf jeden fall los... bei mir ist auch noch so eine sache das ich samstags bis abend arbeiten muss dafür habe ich aber sonntags und montags frei... hoffe das lässt sich irgendwie einplanen... mfg


----------



## theundertaker (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

ja, das würde sich schon einplanen lassen...

also ich hatte auch schon mal vor, direkt an der maas zu angeln, auch wenn ich vielleicht keinen fisch fangen werde, aber so kann ich auch wieder neue erfahrungen sammeln und zur not hole ich mir halt wieder n 45er Barsch ausm Oolderplas ;-)

Also ich würde auch meine Freundin mitbringen, die is 20.

Ich überlege, dieses Jahr noch einmal zu fahren, vielleicht übernächste Woche....je nach Wetter...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Evo-Rox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Also wenn das wetter mitspielt bin ich denke ich mal dabei... muss mich mal erkundigen wo an der maas selber gute stellen für Raubfisch sind... mein mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben das in roermond irgend ne schleuse an der maas is und 100-150m davor solls wohl sehr gut sein aber näheres weiss ich auch nicht... mfg


----------



## theundertaker (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

ja, das hab ich hier auch irgendwo gelesen, aber weiß auch nichts dazu...

falls ich gehe, schreibe ich dir mal ne PN, damit wir uns möglicherweise mal treffen können...


----------



## Evo-Rox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Auf jeden fall! Mach das! Würd mich sehr freuen... Bis dahin... Mfg Sascha


----------



## Evo-Rox (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Aber falls sonst noch jemand interesse hat... Gerne posten... mfg


----------



## Peter 3679 (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Hallo zusammen.Wollte am Freitag den 14.12 noch mal in diesem Jahr an die Maas gehen. Vielleicht nach Maastricht. Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte melden ! Hat jemand vielleicht einen Tipp, wo man es in Maastricht mal probieren könnte außer in Borghaaren an der Schleuse. Suche dort einen Maassee. Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## wilhelm (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Hallo Peter3679

Die Maas hat zur Zeit noch extremes Hochwasser,#q#q dürfte fürs Angeln zu viel des Guten sein.


Gruß Wilhelm#h#h


----------



## Maastieftaucher (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

Hi,
du scheinst ja nicht soo weit weg von Würselen zu wohnen!
Ich möchte dieses Jahr, ab Pfingsten, die Maas regelmäßig aufsuchen. 
Wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist geht da für einige Wochen richtig die Post ab.
Ich Angel immer vom Ufer aus auf Zander.Das geht in Roermond super. 
Also falls du kein Bootangler bist, können wir da gerne mal angeln gehen.


m.f.G.

David H.


----------



## wilhelm (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Tour zur Maas ?*

#hHallo Maastieftaucher

Also zu Fuß möchte ich nicht unbedingt nach Würselen laufen, komme aus der Stadt der Elf vom Niederrhein Mönchengladach.

Aber mit Sicherheit habe ich nichts gegen éin gemeinsames Angeln nach der Schonzeit an der Maas bei Roermond / Venlo einzuwenden wir können ja bis dahin losen Kontakt per PN halten.

Gruß Wilhelm:m#:


----------

